# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Before and After- DWD Edition

## Stella180

This is one for the older members. Maybe you can shed some light on the journey of the members as youve seen it. How you remember people when they found DWD and the changes in them since. Or maybe you can comment on your own journey since joining the forum as part of the extended 15th birthday celebrations.

----------


## Suzi

I think I've become more confident as to my own strengths of talking to people (shock horror!)
I think every member has changed massively. There are some who when they joined couldn't stand outside their door and now are jet setting all over the world.. Others who now run their own businesses. We've had weddings, and babies born, children grow and leave home. 
Members whose own journey's have been so astounding. I am in awe of so many. 
We've also had some who have been here for the wrong reasons, those who have turned up and against every suggestion... But we do what we always do. We help them as best as we can....

----------

